# Travellers cheques



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

Moving to Sharm on Saturday.
Was wondering if I can exchange travellers cheques there. I have always used the ATMs before but the amount I need will cost a fortune in fees. Its only until i open an Egyptian Bank account and then I can get money transfered over. but I have to pay my rent etc on arrival and the bank her in the UK said the safest way was to take travellers cheques in sterling and exchange when there.
Any advice please.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Probably is the safest way, but I always bring cash back, and when my son or partner come they bring cash too. It takes no time to open a bank account, just put it straight in. It'll be safe under your clothes in a money belt, or somewhere else secure until then. I mean how much are you going to need, £1000 will keep me for a few months. It'll more than 
pay your rent, and no problem changing it immediatly. I like to have access to cash too, just in case.
The exchange rate at the money changer is usually better than the bank rate.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I have found 500 euro notes are excellent however you must order them in advance, HSBC in Sharm next to the metro are happy to accept them


----------

